

QVC to Acquire Zulily for $2.4B - TaylorGood
http://www.wsj.com/articles/qvc-to-acquire-online-shopping-site-zulily-for-2-4-billion-1439813202

======
fahim305
That is under the IPO price, and well under their once marketcap of $6B.
Another classic example of a hot startup (one of the hottest in Seattle)
hitting a brick wall once going public

